# Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg.3!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We have Australian Cattle Dog/Blue Heeler pups due any time/day now! Her due date was May 7th, she's looking quite uncomfortable and was trying to nest under our pool deck this morning. :doh: But she's in her "den" now and not wanting to come out so maybe this evening we'll have pups. We're so excited...this will be the first litter for both "Bindi" (the female) and "Bo" (the male) so can't wait to see the puppies!

Prayers and good thoughts for a safe, quick, and easy delivery would be wonderful. I'm keeping one puppy, hoping for a female with a partial mask and some spots here and there would be perfect! But i'll be happy with just a healthy mom and babies.

Also, if anyone is interested. I have 5 people on a waiting list now, but if you might be interested feel free to shoot me an email for more info. or with questions. [email protected]

Pictures below!

Bo (the male)...




























And Bindi...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

They are beautiful Kylee!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Thank you! :greengrin:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Very nice looking dogs... hopefully pups tonight!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Thanks! Yes, that is what i'm hoping! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Wohoo! Good luck, and hope she has beautiful, healthy pups! 

Are these dogs good LGD's? And would they go after chickens or protect them? (I SO need a LGD!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

No Problem! :thumb:



Mandara Farm said:


> Are these dogs good LGD's?


I was gonna ask the same thing! I thought they were herding dogs but wasn't sure...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Thank you!

They're awesome farm and watch dogs. I don't know how they'd do with chickens. If the puppy was exposed and raised with the chickens and taught not to chase then they may be just fine around them...it would probably depend on how the dog was trained and raised around them and also the temperament of that dog. Many heelers just can't control that urge to herd. Ours are a little more laid back. These guys do have excellent herding instincts and are quite athletic so do need a working job and/or lots of excercise. They also bond very close with their family and can be very protective...great family dogs. They aren't considered LGDs though. They're a herding breed that will move livestock, especially suited for moving and working cattle. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

She's getting close for sure. Lots of discharge...looks like we'll have puppies sometime tonight or early morning!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Congrats on the expected pups!! 
Very cute parents!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Hope that all goes well Kylee! I've seen the red heelers quite often here, not the blue so much though...you're sure to get some adorable pups with such pretty parents!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Thank you Logan and Liz!

WE'VE GOT PUPPIES!!! :stars: So far 3 girls, 1 boy...the boy has the black w/ brown markings (like Bo)...the three girls have just the black spots like Bindi. Oh they are so cute!  I think she's got a few more in there. Headed back out now!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Did she have any more? Hope all is well!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Yes she did! She finished with seven healthy, beautiful puppies. 6 girls, 1 boy i'm pretty sure! I will be getting pictures of them today!

She did a great job...didn't have any complications...all went very smoothly. I really couldn't be happier! I guess with all those girls she was just wanting to give me a good selection to choose from. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Great to hear that all went well and it sure sounds like you'll be having a variety to choose from :hug: She certainly made choosing a bit difficult with 6 girls!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Thank you Liz. :hug:

I got a few pictures of them this morning...  The ACDs as puppies are born white and get their color as they get a little older. Like Dalmations getting their spots. So all the white areas will turn ticked or mottled like the mom and dad. So here is the family!...


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Congratulations!!!
You'll have a variety to choose from.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now!*

Thank you!

I was able to get a few individual photos today. If you guys want to see, they're on my website: http://www.kwfarms.com/australiancattledogs.htm


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Awwwww...  Looks like mama is gonna have her paws full soon!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Awww they are cute. It is so funny the way they get their colouring after a few weeks. We look at photos of butterball when she was born and it soooo doesnt look like her


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

How adorable! Congrats -- and six girls to choose from!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Adorable!!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Soo Cute!  Blue Heelers are cool dogs :thumb:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Grats.  They are so adorable.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

So cute! We have an ACD who never got any spots. Very light ticking but he is almost pure white but for his ear and an eye patch. LOVE this breed!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Thank you guys! :greengrin: :hug:



firelight27 said:


> We have an ACD who never got any spots. Very light ticking but he is almost pure white but for his ear and an eye patch.


I've seen such a variety in ACD colors and markings. It's funny, cause the body spots, according to breed standard, are not desirable. They've got quite a description on the registry websites of what the markings should look like. :roll: For a working breed, they sure put a lot of emphasis on the markings and color...which is about the last thing you should be considering when you need a dog to work livestock. Luckily, i'm not breeding for show dogs...these guys are bred for work. :thumb:

Anyway, got a few pictures this morning of the group. They have really grown in just a few days!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

CONGRATS!!!! they are sooo cute!! Love them! wish you wern't so far away!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

They are such a cute little family GORGEOUS! Congrats!!!

:stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Thanks guys!

The puppies are doing so good...they're so chubby and growing like weeds. So adorable! Some of them are also starting to darken up just a little. I'll be keeping this thread updated with pictures now and then so you guys can watch them grow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

Awesome! They are so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: PUPPIES! Pics pg.2!*

They just turned 3 weeks old yesterday! :stars: They're just the cutest little puppies. They're all starting to walk more and more, their eyes are fully open, they're starting to bark and wag they're tails.  It's amazing how quick they grow.

But anyway, I got pictures yesterday...enjoy!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

OMG I love them! They're so cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

They sure are cute. I thought there were hands on those ones with tan feet in the first picture, for a minute. Seems like an unusual coat marking. I like them a lot.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

They are so cute! :drool: I wish I could get one. We had bad luck with our last herding dog. She was very smart and everything but she constantly herded the cows. The didn't have any rest. Finally I got a shock collar. I worked but she found more mischief to get into. Killing and halfway eating a chicken was the last straw. She went.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Aww..they are very cute.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Oh they are so cute! And getting so big!


----------



## Frog pond farm (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

 Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable  wish I was closer.... I'm sure if you dont keep them all you will find homes for them, hopefully somebody active :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Thanks guys!

Frog pond farm: There's no way we could keep them all...I do have one that I like especially  ...that i'm probably going to hang on to. Most of the others are spoken for at this point. I don't think I could handle 7 heelers at once. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

:thumbup:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

VEry cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

What one are you keeping Kylee?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

The puppies are seven weeks old today. Ready to go to their new homes in just over a week!  It's going to be so hard to see them leave...but it will be nice at the same time...these guys are a lot of work! :laugh:

But I got some new pictures of them today. They're having a blast exploring the yard...and our gardens. :doh:



















This puppy below we may be keeping it's between this one and...






















































This one below...it's going to be hard to decide!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

They are getting big! and so darn cute! I bet it's hard to choose!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Thanks Skyla!

Yes it's going to be super hard to choose. I keep going back and forth on those two. 
And if anyone is interested in one of them, they are $350 each. I have 3 or 4 available...the others are already sale pending. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

The ones your trying to decide boys or girls?

I wish you were closer! I would so grab one!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

They are both girls. I'm trying to choose one that is just like the dam (Bindi)...best dog i've ever owned. All the puppies have such wonderful temperaments...it's hard to choose!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Well...all the puppies that were for sale have been sold...only two left that are reserved and waiting for pickup. :sigh: One is leaving today and the last one on Fri. I gotta say...seeing them leave is SO hard!  Though I am happy with all the homes, everyone who bought one has been so perfect...couldn't ask for better homes for these guys....it is still hard saying goodbye. On the other hand my work load will be a little less so I guess that's a plus and I am keeping one puppy so that's good.

Here's the girl i'm keeping. Named her Banjo. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Aww... I hate seeing babies go.... we had kittens and our goats... It can be hard LOL!

I LOVE Banjo! She is so cute!!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Ooh they are too cute! Congrats on the adorable pups! We'll be expecting some ourselves this August, now I have all this to look forward to. :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Thank you girls! :greengrin:

Natasha...what breed dogs? How exciting...it's been fun and rewarding and a little bittersweet...seeing these guys go off to their new homes. But very happy with how the pups are turning out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Aww....


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Dobermans, our fawn dobie should be expecting within the next week. She has been starting to produce milk, she isn't all that round though so we are expecting a small litter.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

We are going to need pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

How exciting Natasha! You should start a thread for your dobi! We have a doberman too. :greengrin: I'd love to see pics!

Here are some new pics of Banjo from the other day...she sure is growing fast!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

I'll make a thread soon.  Your dobie looks gorgeous in the second picture!
I have a quick question first,how long before the birth did Bindi start producing milk?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Slowly over the course of a few weeks...the night before and day of the delivery she really filled a lot though. :thumb:


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

Awwww I love Banjo. =)


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Bindi due any time/day now! Update: Puppies! New pics pg*

OM'Gosh, I love Blue Heeler's. Bindi & Banjo are absolutely beautiful! :thumbup:


----------

